

Fitbit IPO – the reference for the modern hardware startups - dfuego
http://www.jmyang.com/blog/2015/5/21/fitbit-ipothe-reference-for-the-modern-hardware-startups

======
DrScump
of course, this article is mute regarding the Jawbone IP theft lawsuits:
[https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/jawbone-files-second-lawsuit-
ag...](https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/jawbone-files-second-lawsuit-against-
rival-fitbit-212955469.html)

